# Anyone feeding River Run?



## nanney1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Local feed store has this. 27/12 in the purple bag and a 24/20 in a red or burgundy bag. They said the 27/12 is their best seller among everything at the store and the guy in the warehouse said he feeds it to his dogs. And this store sells a lot of feed.

Just wondering if anyone has fed it for an extended time?


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 27, 2010)

Fed it for 2 years now (24/20). Alot of hunting dog owners in the area uses it for their dogs. It's similar to black gold IMO and really maintains weight on hunting dogs and keeps them healthy looking. I'm talking about high performance dogs too(not ur avg coon or quail dog) like deer dogs that run 3-4 miles per day and get ran 3-4x days per week all season long. 

BTW the white bag of RR 21/10 isn't a good food though. I feed mine the 24/20 all year.


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Oct 27, 2010)

River Run is made by Nutrena. That is the same company that makes Loyal dog food. River Run is a very good food for the price you buy if for. I feed Loyal Professonial 30/20 and I love it.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Oct 28, 2010)

I use to feed River Run its a good feed I don't have any problems with it, just a friend started selling feed so I changed brands.  Also he kind of bribed me with the deal try 2 bags and if you don't like mine I'll buy you four River Runs.  Well his is good too.


----------



## CC Rider (Oct 30, 2010)

grouper throat said:


> Fed it for 2 years now (24/20). Alot of hunting dog owners in the area uses it for their dogs. It's similar to black gold IMO and really maintains weight on hunting dogs and keeps them healthy looking. I'm talking about high performance dogs too(not ur avg coon or quail dog) like deer dogs that run 3-4 miles per day and get ran 3-4x days per week all season long.
> 
> BTW the white bag of RR 21/10 isn't a good food though. I feed mine the 24/20 all year.



I feed my dogs the 21/10. What problems have you had with it?


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 30, 2010)

CC Rider said:


> I feed my dogs the 21/10. What problems have you had with it?



Loose stools and it didn't seem to maintain their weight even when I wasn't running them. The consistency of the food was off a lot as I got several bags of feed that were very dry. In all fairness though, my dogs were use to the higher ratio food which would explain the loose stools.


----------

